# Ford 3500 power steering cylinder



## kwtractor123 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a 1972 Ford tractor and my power steering cylinder leaks bad. I can't rebuild it because each end is welded(throw-a-way). Any advice to buy a used one? New setup is $1400 ( bigger than my pocketbook)
Thanks
Leaky cylinder


----------

